# 37 Gallon Column Leuc Tank



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

37 Gal for my 3 Leucs was started today....I'm having some trouble with this one, cause of the height....Here is my lay out so far. . . i like the composition in the tank, and I've got my planting scheme already planned. As always I post a Picture...










top view


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

yo0o0o i love the lay out troy the leucs are gonna love that. lots to do.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Good start! I think I'll tag along!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks guys....I'm really not sure if i want to go with this lay out or something with a more simple background and just make the wood the focal? I'm still not to sure...i guess im just gonna run with this


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks quite cool. Cant wait to see updates.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

good start, are you gonna use epoxy or cement over the styro?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

ahh there is the question i have been waiting for julio,. . . i really want to...but i never have done it before...im interested in the epoxy resin for the butress, and the cement for the little upward trail where the coco hut will be?? Any suggestions?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well, they are both real easy to work with belive it or not, so which ever you decide to do it will turn out just fine, but i agree i would go with the epoxy for the tree root.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

sounds like its going to be one hell of a project.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah i think im gonna take a little longer than 5 hours on this Derek....probably couple weeks


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

lol well keep me posted on it im interested to see how you tackle this project.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

subby-scribed!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

flippy floppy...lol


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

did some work on the buttress today, just greatstuff, I think im just gonna cover it in silicone now....i got brown and grey.... see what I can paint with that, lol here it is

before carving










after


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Nice looking buttress...it's got a tropical feel already! 

is 37 gallon a standard tank size you'd pick up in a pet store or did you put it together to fit a defined space?


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Consider me subscribed.. I am curious to see how this turns out.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

found it at a pet store.... ok I just finished the silicone....im not sure if I like it...I think I'm gonna add paint to it..... I guess its a good base??

still lots of work to be done, but at least i got it movin a little

-before blending some dark areas..









in the tank..


----------



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

That looks like its coming along quite nice, reminds me of the bottom of a tree.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

yeah that looks really naturalistic just like the bottom of a tree in the rainforest. I'm sure the finished thing will be really amazing.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks guys, I ran out of great stuff last night, so ill get some more great stuff and silicone sometime this week, and try to bang this thing out....


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Pretty interesting ideas you've got there. Im stoked to see how it turns out!!!


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

giving me ideas for my next tank


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

no moss or decorative items yet, but here is the tank all hard scape, and planting done for now....I think the Leucs are gonna Love it
I still have another large fern, Im not sure if im gonna put it in, I might put it in place of the Bromiliad, in the buttress, Ill mess with it until i get it right. . . As for the moss, I'm going to try and transplant some from the terribilis tank . . .


































here it is with the fern instead...


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

DUDE! That turned out amazing! Great job! You really cranked that out fast! Very nice!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Matt, which way do you like it better? Brom? or fern?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Thanks Matt, which way do you like it better? Brom? or fern?


I like the ferns. You can always attach some broms to the front of the bark log you have there on the right. With the moss that is going to look awesome!


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

WOW that looks real nice troy you did some nice work. no wonder why i havnt heard from ya in a while lol.. but i like the fern look like matt said you can put bromes in anytime.
-Derek


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice viv construction thread Troy.

Great pics to help others.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks guys, I'm pretty happy with it, i just hope the moss explodes in this tank as well


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Dude thats stunning!

Really really envious, I love the fern look...

Just got myself some davallia's and ive fallen in love with them.

Welldone bud!

Richie


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks Richie, I'm glad you like it


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Someone's been burning the midnight oil!

Ausgezeichnet!! Great looking design unfolding into Mr and Mrs froggies home by the tree.

Nicely done. Thanks for sharing your experience step by step.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks bud, the tanks don't take me too long once i get the ideas giong... this tank took me about 6-8 hours of work maybe?


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I guess thats what happens when you know what your doing huh!! I am going to need your help planting my 20 long im finishing up with. The more I look @ plants the more I realise how I have no idea what to do!!!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd be glad to help you with whatever you needed, I'm no plant expert by any means tho. . . I just kinda place things in certain places and see what looks most pleasing to the eye


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Update on the 37.... ferns werent working too well in the tank so i just put some broms in there....frogs and moss are growing well...










pic of one of the little frogs


----------



## Schank (Aug 23, 2009)

looks awesome. it makes me want to start up my vivs right now, since i may steal that tree base look you incorporated! hope thats okay.


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

troy,

just curious as to what you ended up doing with those ledges... was that styrofoam that you started with? did you end up just great-stuffing/carving/coco fibering it? 

the buttress really does look very nice. also wondering what kind of moss that is.

-will


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks guys,.....yes the ledges were used but really for under structure...the moss is some that i transferred from my terribilis tank, its a mix of riccia and java...and yes feel free to steal that tree look!


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i def. dig, this gave me a ton of ideas for future tanks. very nice....


----------

